#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Cisco 837

## ekpvirtual

Ajuda com a configuração de um router cisco 837..

----------


## marioaugusto

Qual sua duvida amigo?

----------


## ekpvirtual

Onde consigo os script para a configuração desse roteador...
Esta configuração só e feita pelo hyper terminal?

----------


## Umesh

Olha... Talvez isso possa te ajudar... Não é cisco mas pode te dar uma direção:

----------

